# Professional Salt Spreaders Get the Job Done Efficiently



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Professional Salt Spreaders Get the Job Done Efficiently*​
These professional salt spreaders from Chapin are built to provide professionals with the features and functionality needed to perform the job efficiently and effectively all season long. Check them out here: http://info1.grandviewmedia.com/PS-2016-ADV-Chapin.html


----------

